# MAC - Skinsheen Swatches - May 08



## MAC_Whore (Mar 1, 2008)

Place all your *Skinsheen* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.





​
This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Skinsheen* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------

